# Vet in Fargo



## H20fowl (Aug 11, 2004)

Advice needed...I just didn't want to look in the yellow pages. So I am just wondering if anyone could give me some advice on a great vet in the Fargo area. Please let me know if you have used this vet and what good/bad things you have to say. Thanks!

Please PM if you don't want to post it here.
Thanks.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Airport Animal Hospital!!!! They are the best in town!!
2401 N University Dr. 701-293-8888


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

The Vets in Casselton ND (18miles west) are great and don't charge you an arm and a leg for their services either.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

The Airport Animal hospital is good, that's where we take my dog, to see Doctor Harvey. We take my rabbit to the Animal Health Clinic on south university by Hornbacher's Express, that place is great for dogs too- I think we are taking my dog there from now on. Doctor Dill is a vet there, and he is great with both the animals and their owners.

Animal Health Clinic
Dill, Kevin DVM
(701) 237-9310 
1441 S University Dr 
Fargo, ND 58103

Airport Animal Hospital
(701)293-8888 
2401 N University Dr
Fargo, ND 58102


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

we went to Airport Animal and saw Dr Green. Either one of them are tops on our list.


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

Tony Turner said:


> The Vets in Casselton ND (18miles west) are great and don't charge you an arm and a leg for their services either.


I agree with this 100% I used to take my dogs to the vet in westfargo. and Now I take my dogs to Casselton, it's alot cheaper and they are really nice out there. I think since they added on they have the nicest facialitys around. It's worth the 20 mile drive. :beer:


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Facts and figures. I called a vet here in Fargo and asked what they would charge for 1st set of shots for a puppy, the first visit consisted of this
Wellness exam $30.15
Distemp $21.80
Rabies $23.15
six months old to be fixed $183.95
Total for all of this $259.05

Casselton
Wellness exam $12.00
Distemp $19.50
Rabies $14.75
six month old to be fixed $171.00
two trips to casselton and back to fargo $8.75 in gas
total for all of this $217.25
total savings of $32.43


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Now I gotta ask.

For those two trips, what is your time worth concidering it is 25-30 minutes one-way or about 2 hours. Give you 1/2 hour for the travel to the vet in fargo

Total time lost is 1 1/2 hours. Still worth the $32 savings? For my old wages in Fargo, that would have cost me almost $30 in salary for a net saving of $2.

Gas may be $8.75, but what is the wear and tear on the vehicle? At 80 miles, a business would figure that at 48.5 cents/mile or $38.80 gas included.

Still a good deal? I would say at best you would break even on the deal


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

farmerj said:


> Now I gotta ask.
> 
> For those two trips, what is your time worth concidering it is 25-30 minutes one-way or about 2 hours. Give you 1/2 hour for the travel to the vet in fargo
> 
> ...


 FarmerJ have you driven in Fargo lately I can drive out to casselton from Westfargo which I do every day for work and get to casselton faster and still have half my bearings when I get there. Driving in fargo Sucks!! And it's nice to get out of town. savings yes but I'm out there anyway, but there are alot of people that come from fargo out to Casselton. :beer:


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I lived there from 1969 until Dec 2005.

That is why it say FORMERLY Fargo....

I hated it so bad I moved to a city of 6500.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

roostman said:


> Tony Turner said:
> 
> 
> > The Vets in Casselton ND (18miles west) are great and don't charge you an arm and a leg for their services either.
> ...


It's the only way to go! Plus you get the "small town" service, can stop at the local cafe on the way home etc... almost feels like a little huntin trip!


----------

